# Viện thẩm mỹ Diva - Chuỗi thẩm mỹ tạo má lúm đồng tiền uy tín



## Diva Spa (3/3/21)

Tạo má lúm đồng tiền hiện đang là xu hướng làm đẹp được rất nhiều chị em yêu thích. Bởi nó tạo ra nụ cười duyên dáng và đáng yêu mà không mất quá nhiều thời gian để kiêng cữ. Đó là lý do vì sao nhiều chị em tìm đến phương pháp làm đẹp này. Cùng theo dõi bài viết để biết thêm chi tiết nhé!

*Tạo má lúm đồng tiền là gì?*
Tạo má lúm là phẫu thuật được tiến hành ngay bên trong miệng. Đồng thời tạo sự liên kết giữa cơ cười và tổ chức da vùng má. Do đó giúp chị em sở hữu má lúm duyên dáng và đáng yêu, tạo sự hài hòa trên khuôn mặt. Bản chất của má lúm đồng tiền là sự liên kết giữa một cơ bám da của mặt để kết dính lên chân bì của da. Vì vậy nếu sự kết dính thành công sẽ tạo nên má lúm đồng tiền.




*Tạo má lúm phù hợp với những ai?*
Tạo má lúm phù hợp với những ai sở hữu má hơi bầu bĩnh. Việc tạo ra má lúm đồng tiền sẽ giúp khuôn mặt trở nên dễ thương, duyên dáng, xinh đẹp. Đặc biệt là với những chị em may mắn có má lúm một bên.

*Quy trình tạo nên má lúm*
- Bác sĩ thăm khám và tư vấn.

- Tiến hành vệ sinh miệng và súc miệng bằng nước muối.

- Xác định vị trí làm má lúm đồng tiền, tiến hành sát khuẩn và tiêm gây tê tại chỗ.

- Tiến hành tiểu phẫu tạo má lúm bằng cách mổ trong đường trong miệng.

- Vệ sinh và cố định má lúm đồng tiền lại.

Tóm lại, loại phẫu thuật này khá an toàn, không gây đau đớn nhiều vì làm tiểu phẫu được gây tê, 3-4 giờ sau đó khi hết thuốc cũng chỉ cảm thấy nhấp nháy chứ không phải đau đớn dữ dội đến mức không chịu được.




*Tại sao lại lựa chọn Viện Thẩm Mỹ Diva để tạo má lúm*
Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA  với hơn 5 năm hoạt động và phát triển. Tự hào là địa chỉ thẩm mỹ hàng đầu Việt Nam, mang đến cho quý khách hàng dịch vụ tiểu phẫu tạo má lúm đồng tiền ứng dụng công nghệ cao, nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu làm đẹp của mọi khách hàng.

Công nghệ tạo má lúm tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA là công nghệ độc quyền, được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ bác sĩ, chuyên gia hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực thẩm mỹ, dưới sự hỗ trợ của hệ thống trang thiết bị hiện đại, tiên tiến nhất hiện nay.

Tạo má lúm đồng tiền tại DIVA Spa được xem là phương pháp mang lại hiệu quả nhanh chóng, đảm bảo an toàn nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.




*Ưu điểm công nghệ tạo má lúm đồng tiền tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*

Tạo má lúm đồng tiền dựa trên tỉ lệ gương mặt, tạo độ sâu vừa phải, tự nhiên.

Thay đổi cấu trúc gương mặt, tạo điểm nhất nụ cười duyên dáng, thu hút hơn.

Được thực hiện theo một quy trình chuẩn Y khoa, đảm bảo các yếu tố vô trùng, vô khuẩn.

Hạn chế tối đa tình trạng xâm lấn, không để lộ dấu vết thẩm mỹ.

Không làm tổn thương da, không gây nhiễm trùng, viêm nhiễm, không để lại sẹo.

Thực hiện tiểu phẫu nhanh chóng, không mất thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.

Hiệu quả thẩm mỹ duy trì lâu dài.




*Viện thẩm mỹ Diva - Chuỗi thẩm mỹ viện lớn nhất tại Việt Nam chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ thẩm mỹ làm đẹp uy tín, chất lượng tiêu biểu như: cắt mí, nhấn mí, nâng mũi/ thu gọn cánh mũi, Tiêm Filler/ Botox, mở góc mắt, tạo má lúm, ... Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại:

Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA

- Hotline đặt lịch & Tư vấn: 1900 6689

- Website: Viện Thẩm Mỹ DIVA - Chuỗi Thẩm Mỹ Viện Lớn Nhất Việt Nam

- Chuỗi cơ sở Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA: Chuỗi cơ sở | Viện Thẩm Mỹ DIVA

- Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn*


----------

